# Is it as easy as that?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you wanted to convert a dowered grinder over to an on demand (ignoring timer switch issues), is it as simple as removing the the dosing chamber and making/stealing/borrowing a funnel of some sort and attaching it?

I was looking at Kyles Magnum and as my mechanical knowledge is limited, am I making it too simple a hypothesis?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've seen some conversions such as you have asked about on Home Barista forum. For a few models it does seem as fitting an Auber timer and attaching a funnel. That assumes the mounting holes all match up or you then have the difficult task of drilling holes and tapping them.

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-major-doserless-funnel-conversion-t8022.html for a Mazzer Major

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-electronic-doser-kits-t27589.html for a Mazzer Super Jolly


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know dsc had a rather nice jam jar funnel made up for a Mazzer, I think similar in design to the funnel on that Magnum. Do people source these from existing machines or get them made up somewhere?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ridland said:


> I've seen some conversions such as you have asked about on Home Barista forum. For a few models it does seem as fitting an Auber timer and attaching a funnel. That assumes the mounting holes all match up or you then have the difficult task of drilling holes and tapping them.
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-major-doserless-funnel-conversion-t8022.html for a Mazzer Major
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-electronic-doser-kits-t27589.html for a Mazzer Super Jolly


Thanks, they do look nice! I have asked Kyle, if he ever surfaces, to share with us how he did his mod...be interested to see


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Kyle548 ....


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I would have thought easily doable with a Mazzer as you can buy the parts from the OD version and swap them over but it ain't cheap!

Main issue that seems to be encountered with DIY versions is static and clumping.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Didn't Dylan do something like this as well

Plus @The Systemic Kid converted a mazzer with a auberins too


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is my thread on the mod:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17913-Mazzer-SJ-doserless-mod&highlight=funnel

It has a link there to AliExpress which was the cheapest place by far that I found for the 'fudge funnel'.

I can do you 3D printed parts for the lid of the funnel and the cover for the body as I have made them up for myself already. Cover is for the SJ.

Clumping and static are virtually non-existent on my SJ, but this is far from the case with everyone, the laws that govern if your grinder produces static seem to be governed by guesswork and magic.

With both the funnel and doser I find I get better flow and less channeling by giving the grinds a quick stir with a toothpick (no WDT, just a stir) before settling them with a shake. If I dont do this I think the doser is marginally better at distribution, but clumps more

Edit:

Just realised that fudge funnel AliExpress link is now called a 'Octopus Balls' funnel. Which is excellent, by all accounts.

Edit 2:

If you search AliExpress for 'Octopus Funnel' some cheaper ones are available that are the same thing, like here


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Depends on the grinder.

The hardest part is actually making the dosing funnel.

You can buy OEM mazzer ones for the mini.... For a couple of hundred.

But once you figure out how to make the funnel, it's just a case of a couple of screws really.

The Magnum is held on by a screw for the dosing chamber and a screw for the plastic curtain around the chamber.

That's it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Dylan, I have dealt with Aliexpress a few times. They are like a Chinese Amazon! I am tempted to get a funnel in the hope I can find a Magnum. Almost makes me wish I had not been tight and just offered Kyle his asking price now! Although in theory, he has not turned my offer of £195 down yet (sorry patrick, LOL)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think first offer of full asking gets it, sorry to tell ya dfk









But yea, AliExpress are pretty reliable, they dont release the funds to the seller until you confirm receipt of the order in good condition, so pretty much all the risk in in the sellers hands.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Thanks Dylan, I have dealt with Aliexpress a few times. They are like a Chinese Amazon! I am tempted to get a funnel in the hope I can find a Magnum. Almost makes me wish I had not been tight and just offered Kyle his asking price now! Although in theory, he has not turned my offer of £195 down yet (sorry patrick, LOL)


Whenever I read one of your offers on the forum, I hear it in my head in the voice of Duncan Bannatyne from Dragon's Den. Gives me a laugh.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Derp derp derp


----------

